# New from office max (free offer~!)



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Click HERE  

I just ran accross this on the office max website and tried it! You get a free pc check-up (free one time only otherwise $100.00). It scans your computer for errors, spyware, viruses, and other junk. After then scan is completed, you get to talk to an online tech to discuss your computer's problems, then the online computer tech will remove all of your problems. I thought this would be good for
people who don't know alot about computers and removing spyware, etc.... 
It has lots of goodies on the website. All you have to do is fill out this short forum found: HERE (click here) 
Just thought this would be something good to share~! 

Edited to add:

Note: Only your first scan is free, if you want to continue using this service, you must pay their $100.00 fee to download the complete set of software.  
I still find this to be a good deal, because you don't have to try to fix your problems your self, you connect to the internet, and an online tech fixes it for you!  [strongbad


----------

